# Steinberger GM 4T



## gui94 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey guys. I really like Paul Masvidal's projects and he is one of my fav guitar players. He often uses his Steinberger GM 4T, which is my dream guitar. I know they're very rare and also very expensive. I've found some on the internet but unfortunately I can't afford them.
However, I really like this guitar and I really want one but as I can't afford them I wanted to ask you guys if you know a model (I would prefer with the same shape) which is like a cheaper version of the GM 4T, but also a good guitar with a good sound.

If you know some things I might find interesting about the GM 4T and Steinberger guitars in general I would love to hear them 

Thank you all for your support


----------



## xschuldinerx (Jun 16, 2010)

The Steinberger Spirits are great guitars as well. I used to have a GU-7R. Great instrument. i am a huge Paul Masvidal fan as well. But don't be afraid to give the Spirits a play. I Bet you will be surprised at how well they are built for the money.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 16, 2010)

GR4







Graphite necks, duncan pickups, high quality guitars just like the other Steinberger GMs, just with the cheaper Rtrem instead of a T or S.

There is always Fretsong, who has really great pricing.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 16, 2010)

xschuldinerx said:


> The Steinberger Spirits are great guitars as well. I used to have a GU-7R. Great instrument. i am a huge Paul Masvidal fan as well. But don't be afraid to give the Spirits a play. I Bet you will be surprised at how well they are built for the money.




I love my spirits! All they need is pickup updates, then you can go to shredding away.
Friend of mine used one on his project called "Cosyns."
Check it out.

www.myspace.com/cosyns

Check out Louder than Words and Christ Wept. I'm pretty sure he used the spirit on these tracks.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 16, 2010)

Man this thread just renewed my GAS for a headless guitar  It has been a long time since I have felt this. 

If I were to buy a 6 string anytime in the near future I would have to pick up a Spirit or Steinberger. 

And thanks for the headsup on Fretsong I had never heard of them.


----------



## PnKnG (Jun 17, 2010)

As many said, the Spirit modells are a great option.
I'm currently bidding on evilbay for a beautiful blue spirit model.
It ends on Sunday so lets hope all goes well.
Than I can join the headless club


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 17, 2010)

Steinburger GAS has been re-lit


----------



## gui94 (Jun 17, 2010)

xschuldinerx said:


> The Steinberger Spirits are great guitars as well. I used to have a GU-7R. Great instrument. i am a huge Paul Masvidal fan as well. But don't be afraid to give the Spirits a play. I Bet you will be surprised at how well they are built for the money.



I've seen some spirits out there and I didn't knew they were that good. thanks for the update, dude


----------



## gui94 (Jun 17, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> GR4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, that guitar is absolutely beautiful. is it yours?


----------



## gui94 (Jun 17, 2010)

PnKnG said:


> As many said, the Spirit modells are a great option.
> I'm currently bidding on evilbay for a beautiful blue spirit model.
> It ends on Sunday so lets hope all goes well.
> Than I can join the headless club



I really want one, I might consider the spirits 
Good luck on "evilbay"


----------



## gui94 (Jun 17, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Man this thread just renewed my GAS for a headless guitar  It has been a long time since I have felt this.
> 
> If I were to buy a 6 string anytime in the near future I would have to pick up a Spirit or Steinberger.
> 
> And thanks for the headsup on Fretsong I had never heard of them.





Stealthtastic said:


> Steinburger GAS has been re-lit



I know exactly how you feel, my GAS for this Steinbergers explodes every time I see one. I don't want a Steinberger, I NEED a Steinberger!


----------



## gui94 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I found this on eBay, the seller says it is a GU Deluxe, but the pics do not show a Spirit. Isn't the GU Deluxe a Spirit model? Which is the model he's selling? Thanks for the help 

Steinberger GU Deluxe Headless Guitar Moses Graphite on eBay (end time 20-Jun-10 17:44:23 BST)


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 17, 2010)

gui94 said:


> Hey guys, I found this on eBay, the seller says it is a GU Deluxe, but the pics do not show a Spirit. Isn't the GU Deluxe a Spirit model? Which is the model he's selling? Thanks for the help
> 
> Steinberger GU Deluxe Headless Guitar Moses Graphite on eBay (end time 20-Jun-10 17:44:23 BST)




Spirit would be on the bottom of the guitar like this.








The serial number is on the back of the back plate like a spirit. I'm not sure it probably is a spirit just with a better neck. Whats the deal with the paint job?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 18, 2010)

These are the only steinberger models that I can handle. I absolutely hate the tiny body ones, but these are so......perfect.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh how I GAS for an older Steiny, being a total fanboy I would of course naturalise it


----------



## PnKnG (Jun 18, 2010)

gui94 said:


> I really want one, I might consider the spirits
> Good luck on "evilbay"



Thank man 

BTW: this is the guitar I'm bidding on
SPIRIT BY STEINBERGER ELECTRIC GUITAR + CASE + STRINGS on eBay (end time 20-Jun-10 19:36:31 BST)

:3


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 18, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Spirit would be on the bottom of the guitar like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I'm reading that correctly he's re-painted the whole thing so the Steinberger logo is probably an aftermarket addition. The incredibly low aciton is SO tempting.....but sadly funds prevent bidding.


----------



## MFB (Jun 18, 2010)

I ALMOST bought that guitar outright, but couldn't bring myself to do it with that paintjob + international shipping. Fuck that noise.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 18, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> If I'm reading that correctly he's re-painted the whole thing so the Steinberger logo is probably an aftermarket addition. The incredibly low aciton is SO tempting.....but sadly funds prevent bidding.


Gotcha.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 18, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Oh how I GAS for an older Steiny, being a total fanboy I would of course naturalise it


----------



## gui94 (Jun 18, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> If I'm reading that correctly he's re-painted the whole thing so the Steinberger logo is probably an aftermarket addition. The incredibly low aciton is SO tempting.....but sadly funds prevent bidding.



Oh, now I got it! Thanks, dude


----------



## gui94 (Jun 18, 2010)

I can see there are lots of Steinberger fans, just like me 
I really want one, do you guys know where I can buy them?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 18, 2010)

gui94 said:


> Dude, that guitar is absolutely beautiful. is it yours?



No it's not, I wish it was. Although I'm hunting for bigger fish when it comes to Steinbergers.



gui94 said:


> I can see there are lots of Steinberger fans, just like me
> I really want one, do you guys know where I can buy them?



Ebay, Craigslist, forums.



gui94 said:


> Hey guys, I found this on eBay, the seller says it is a GU Deluxe, but the pics do not show a Spirit. Isn't the GU Deluxe a Spirit model? Which is the model he's selling? Thanks for the help
> 
> Steinberger GU Deluxe Headless Guitar Moses Graphite on eBay (end time 20-Jun-10 17:44:23 BST)



Yeah refined and popped on a Moses neck, it is in some sense basically a GR now, although for that price you could get a real GR


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 18, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> No it's not, I wish it was. Although I'm hunting for bigger fish when it comes to Steinbergers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For 670$?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 18, 2010)

for the 739 bucks the guy wants for a buy it now you could probably find a GR, they're usually anywhere near 800-1000 bucks.


----------



## gui94 (Jun 18, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> No it's not, I wish it was. Although I'm hunting for bigger fish when it comes to Steinbergers.GR




It's not? Then sell it to me


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 18, 2010)

And how to do expect that to work?


----------



## gui94 (Jun 19, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> And how to do expect that to work?



where is your sense of humor?


----------

